# SAK LAKE



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Will lake drop water level in many years, becoming channel river.. Example POWELL LAKE IN FOUR STATES CORNER IN MIDWEST AMERICA,There drop alot water level and lost bays. They are wary over water to bring to big cities and feed grass and wash vehicles. Southern people argue over needed water for crops and drinking water.. Governments should control water levels up back to normal levels on lakes. Are you worried about Sak lake will be gone in future?[/b]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think that's on the minds of everyone these days. The lake is borderline on losing the shmelt, and I've been quoted it'll take up to 25 years for the lake to rebound.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah it sure is sad to see look out from the highway and see a giant mud flat.

The water level is predicted to be 1799 ft @ the end of May. 

That means no boat ramps within 70 miles of Williston.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Grew up on Lake Sak around Riverdale. I love that lake, but it is very sad to see what has happened.

I know it will be a long time before we see her back to "normal" for us.

Dad and I are planning to GPS all of the islands and other odd structures in our area this summer so when the water does come back, we have got them on the map.

Walleyes will be congregated and hungry this summer. I expect June to be a good month of fishing.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

deafishunt, It isn't just sad its gotten scary!! Thats the problem with Government it always works despite what most will say, the question is who does it work for? we ND's have not been on the winning end of this one but someone has :******:

TC


----------

